# Artificial grass for leopard geckos?



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if I could use artificial grass (like the golf sort of stuff so it's short) as the flooring in my leopard geckos vivarium? I know about repti-carpet but this grass is alot easier to get 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

XxkakashixX said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if I could use artificial grass (like the golf sort of stuff so it's short) as the flooring in my leopard geckos vivarium? I know about repti-carpet but this grass is alot easier to get
> 
> Thanks in advance x


I know that some people with have different opinions but lino seems to be the best substrate for me there's no impactation, looks nice, easy to clean, cheap, really easy to get hold of come is a large range of colours, patterns and textures unlike astro-turf


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

It's not astro turf! Too rough! It's just like the reptile carpet  And thanks i'll look at lino  x


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

XxkakashixX said:


> It's not astro turf! Too rough! It's just like the reptile carpet  And thanks i'll look at lino  x


Oh sorry :blush:

I know what you mean now :lol2:

It's pritty much the same as reptile carpet so you should be fine with it, as long as it's not highly toxic or poisonous etc but I wouldn't use it just in case one of my leos decide to nibble at the edge and eat some which could result in impactation i'm no saying that is would happen just in case, my friend used reptile carpet/turf and said it's a real b*tch to clean. Any way good look :2thumb:


----------



## johnobamaa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, It's wonder leopard use artificial grass in small place. Artificial grass easy availeble in the market which have lots of advantages.


----------

